# Buying Nintendo ds lite in Spain



## taxi (13 Oct 2007)

Hi, travelling to spain next week - well that is if Aer Lingus aren't on Strike - was thinking of getting Nintendo with brain trainning, just wondering if anyone knows if it is any cheaper over there or am I as well off to get it here before I go?


----------



## z103 (13 Oct 2007)

taxi said:


> Hi, travelling to spain next week - well that is if Aer Lingus aren't on Strike - was thinking of getting Nintendo with brain trainning, just wondering if anyone knows if it is any cheaper over there or am I as well off to get it here before I go?



If you get it before you go, you can use it for the flight - probably worth any difference in price! I do know someone that bought one in Croatia. It was more expensive and the charger had one of those foreign plugs which is a mild inconvenience. Nintendo probably price fix this stuff.


PS Super Mario Bros is absolutely superb.


----------



## taxi (13 Oct 2007)

Thanks for that, is there much difference between the normal one and the lite version, not very technical I'm afraid. Do you know if there are any offers on at the moment?? Thanks


----------



## z103 (13 Oct 2007)

I was confused about this too. The DS lite is the new version of the DS. The DS lite has a brighter screen, is thinner and looks like it's been designed by apple. So the DS lite superceeds the DS.

I got mine in Smyths. The assistant did some jiggery pokery with tokens and stuff, so I got two games and the machine for €200. That was a few months ago, so I'm sure you can get a good bundle of some description. There are always offers on.

As for the games, I've started buying the used ones (about €10 cheaper) with no problems.


----------



## marco (14 Oct 2007)

Here´s a link to the El Corte Ingles ( big department store in Spain)




One other good thing with El Corte Ingles is that they have money back guarantee on all goods bought there

Another shop is FNAC



Doesn´t seem to be much difference in price either at 200 euros compared to previous posters offer he got in Smyths

I was looking at xbox prices over here and there are better deals to be got in Ireland from what I see for the xbox at least

If you do decide to buy it in Spain another thing to check is that the game comes in English!


----------

